# Noob möchte PC bauen, Hilfe benötigt!



## Baertierchen (27. August 2015)

*Noob möchte PC bauen, Hilfe benötigt!*

So, endlich habe ich mich dazu durchgerungen einen PC zu bauen nach ~8 Jahren Notebookbetrieb.
Die sind mir auf Dauer einfach zu teuer und die gleiche Hardware kann man bekanntermaßen für einen Bruchteil des Geldes bekommen wenn man einen Desktop-PC benutzt.
Ich habe allerdings keine Ahnung welche Einzelteile kompatibel sind. Trotzdem habe ich eine Liste von Teilen zusammengestellt für ca. 1200 Euro und würde gerne eure Meinung dazu wissen.
Spielen möchte ich auf dem Gerät Titel wie GTA IV/V, Skyrim (natürlich mit Mods), Subnautica, Fifa, DayZ mit guten Grafikeinstellungen (muss nicht unbedingt Ultra sein).
Hier ist meine Liste von Einzelteilen die ich mithilfe von Kundenbewertungen und Empfehlungen von Freunden herausgesucht habe:

Tower:
61169 - Corsair Graphite Series 230T mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower
Netzteil:
530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze
Graka:
4096MB MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
Arbeitsspeicher: (2x)
8428808 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM
Mainboard:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Gigabyte-GA-H97-HD3-Intel-H97-So-1150-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail_961231.html
HDD:
1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm)
SSD:
128GB SanDisk Solid State Disk 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC
CPU:
Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware,
Laufwerk:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Samsung-SH-224DB-BEBE-DVD-RW-SATA-1-5Gb-s-intern-schwarz-Bulk_853099.html
Kühler:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/EKL-Alpenfoehn-Brocken-ECO-Tower-Kuehler_964396.html
SATA:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...cker-auf-SATA-Stecker-Gelb-gewink_687521.html

Jetzt zu meinen Fragen.
Sind irgendwelche Einzelteile inkompatibel?
Passen alle Komponenten in das Gehäuse?(Meinen Berechnungen nach müsste es klappen)
Ist eine der Komponenten unnötig/teurer als es sein müsste? Bzw. an welcher Stelle könnte ich mir am ehesten das Geld sparen?
Brauche ich irgendwelche Werkzeuge oder Kabel? Wärmeleitpaste ist dabei, Boxen, Maus und Tastatur besitze ich bereits.
Die letzte Frage ist mir etwas peinlich; muss ich Windows (7/8 ) auch noch extra kaufen oder ist das bereits vorinstalliert?

Hoffe alles ist verständlich und danke im Voraus!


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2015)

Was nicht passt ist das DVD-Laufwerk - das ist für Notebooks. Du brauchst so eines 8483683 - Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern  und der CPU-Kühler ist für das Gehäuse auch einen Tick zu hoch - zudem wäre der eh nur für Übertakter wirklich nötig, aber das hast du ja nicht vor (den Xeon kann man nicht übertakten). Nimm stattdessen zB nen EKL Brocken ECO. 

 Der Rest passt zwar, aber das Board bringt Dir rein gar nix im Vergleich zu einem Modell für 80-90€, außer vlt. du willst mal  SLI machen (also eine zweite GTX 970 einbauen). Ansonsten ist das Board nur was für Übertakter, und den Xeon kann man nicht übertakten. Nimm einfach ein Board mit H97-Chipsatz, das steht im Namen mit drin. Und dafür dann beim RAM lieber gleich 2x8GB, RAM ist inzwischen recht günstig geworden, kostet vlt 40€ mehr. 


Windows musst du natürlich dazukaufen, denn du hast da ja nun einfach nur Einzelteile zusammengestellt und nicht einen "Fertig-PC" im Auge, und selbst bei denen ist nicht immer Windows dabei (bei Notebooks ja auch nicht, auch wenn es selten ist)

Was du vlt noch brauchst wäre ein weiteres SATA-Kabel - bei Mainboards sind an sich immer mind 2 dabei, aber vlt eben auch nicht mehr als 2, und für SSD, DVD und HDD brauchst du halt 3. Du kannst aber auch - wenn du ein Board rausgesucht hast - beim Hersteller das Handbuch runterladen und da beim Lieferumfang nachsehen. Oft sind 4 dabei, dann wäre es kein Problem.

Werkzeug: wenn du selber zusammenbaust, dann an sich nur Kreuzschraubendreher in mehreren Größen - optimal wäre eine magnetische Spitze oder alternativ auch ne Pinzette oder dünne Zange.


----------



## Baertierchen (28. August 2015)

Du schon wieder 
Danke erstmal für die Hilfe, ich habe mich für das Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 Mainboard und den EKL Alpenföhn Brocken CPU Kühler entschieden (sind verlinkt).
Beim Mainboard sind leider nur zwei dabei wie du vermutet hast, also bestell' ich einfach noch ein Paar extra.

Muss ich eigentlich auch eine Soundkarte für den PC kaufen oder reicht die, die auf dem Mainboard eingebaut ist?
Und wenn ja, in welchem Preisumfang sollte ich mir eine zulegen, eher eine günstige sprich um die Hundert oder lohnt sich eine teure?


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2015)

Baertierchen schrieb:


> Du schon wieder
> Danke erstmal für die Hilfe, ich habe mich für das Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 Mainboard und den EKL Alpenföhn Brocken CPU Kühler entschieden (sind verlinkt).
> Beim Mainboard sind leider nur zwei dabei wie du vermutet hast, also bestell' ich einfach noch ein Paar extra.


 jo, die kosten ja auch nicht viel 



> Muss ich eigentlich auch eine Soundkarte für den PC kaufen oder reicht die, die auf dem Mainboard eingebaut ist?
> Und wenn ja, in welchem Preisumfang sollte ich mir eine zulegen, eher eine günstige sprich um die Hundert oder lohnt sich eine teure?


 Das hängt davon ab, wie gut&teuer Deine Boxen bzw. Kopfhörer sind. Wenn du Boxen hast für ich sag mal 80-100€ aufwärts (Stereo) oder Kopfhörer für 60-70€ aufwärts, würde sich eine Karte für 40-60€ durchaus lohnen, und bei richtig guten Kopfhörer/Boxen auch ne Karte für 100€ oder mehr. Aber nur, wenn du die Sachen analog anschließt, also NICHT per HDMI oder optischem Kabel oder USB (zB Headset), weil DANN die Soundkarte gar nix machen würde und nutzlos ist. und so oder so reicht Dir aber vlt der Onboardsound aus.


----------



## Baertierchen (29. August 2015)

Alles klar, dann lohnt sich die Soundkarte wohl nicht, und falls ich aus irgendeinem Grund später eine haben wollen würde, kann ich sie ja auch im Nachhinein noch einbauen.
Danke Herbboy, du hast mir sehr weitergeholfen!


----------

